# Clown loach hanging out at the top of the tank



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

One of my clown loaches is hanging at the top of the 55 gallon tank. She was sick with ich and a fungus infection, both of which I have treated one at a time. I had to treat her for the ich for 6 days with a water change in between. The fungus infection I treated for 2 days. After the treatments and water change, Baby Girl (clown loach) still hung at the top of the tank. I am thinking that it could be swim bladder disease as it looks like she relaxes and floats for a few seconds and then uprights herself. So I gave her a couple peas couple nights ago and in the morning I found her hanging at the bottom of the tank. She improved!!!!!! So last night I went ahead and fed the fish in the 55 gallon; I already fed the fish in the 10 gallon. She ocassionally goes up to the top of the tank and displys the same behavior before I gave her the peas.

Could she have swim bladder disease? If so, how often can I give her peas to help her with the issue? Is there anything else I can do for her as I don't want to lose her, she is my biggest one at about 7 inches. My other two are 5 1/2 inches and 4 inches.

I have two plecos in the 55 gallon with the clown loaches.

My water tests are as follows:
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
pH 6.5ppm

Temp in the tank is 86 degrees


If you have any questions please feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer them.



Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd at least quarantine her so you don't have to treat the entire 55 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

I have three clown loaches and they cannot be alone. They are social fish and need to be in pairs in order to thrive. If I quarantine her she will mostly likely die from loneliness. I have already treated her in the 55 gallon tank for ich and the fungus and she recovered. It is this swim bladder issue that I am concerned about. If it is that which I am thinking that it is because of how she is swimming.


----------

